

Solar powered plane takes off for first global flight - hendler
http://info.solarimpulse.com/

======
hendler
[http://news.yahoo.com/video/solar-powered-plane-arrives-
myan...](http://news.yahoo.com/video/solar-powered-plane-arrives-
myanmar-212727400.html)

------
hendler
see also [http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/08/middleeast/solar-impulse-
fligh...](http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/08/middleeast/solar-impulse-flight/)

